# Craftsman JohnnyBucketJR Released



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just got an email from JBJR. The craftsman version is ready to be ordered. Also available is an optional one rope trip system using a recoil and a power dump option. I was told earlier that power dump wouldn't be available but see on their web site that it is now. That means you can get a bucket with an atv winch to lift it and the power dump to release it. This looks real nice!


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Another nice feature is that the deck doesn't have to come off.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Styx
Have you checked out the web site? There is a closeup pic of how it mounts that might answer your previous questions. The more I look at it the more I want one.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a link to Kents site...

He details his johnny bucket pretty well FYI...

Thanks Kent for the info..

simple tractors


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Simple John
Hey thanks that was a good read! I like Kent's tractor, real nice! I think it might be the kind of attachment that you keep finding new things to do with, and might become one of the most used, after the deck of course.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree, they are a new sponsor to the site too.. 


I wish they could get one for the prestige... 

Kent definitely put his to use...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Didn't know they were a sponsor! All the more reason to supprt them. The great thing about John at JBJR is he answers email real quick with good honest and unbiased answers. You feel as if you're getting good advice not just being sold something.

On another note, where are the sponsors listed? I'd like to support those that support us whenever possible.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Didn't know they were a sponsor! All the more reason to supprt them. The great thing about John at JBJR is he answers email real quick with good honest and unbiased answers. You feel as if you're getting good advice not just being sold something.
> 
> On another note, where are the sponsors listed? I'd like to support those that support us whenever possible. *



The links are on the main screen below where it says how many new posts and lists the member info...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

John
Does it change sponsors after awhile or are there only two so far? Maybe we need to recruit when we order things for our tractors or does Andy and his crew handle that?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im pretty sure andy is working with others for sponsorship... he just started doing it recently...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *John
> Does it change sponsors after awhile or are there only two so far? Maybe we need to recruit when we order things for our tractors or does Andy and his crew handle that? *


Feel free to put the name out there Sixchows. Any bites drop a PM to Andy. Worse thing he coud say, is he is not intrested. Best thing? well you may bring more people in to the fourm. Cant beat that.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Styx
> Have you checked out the web site? There is a closeup pic of how it mounts that might answer your previous questions. The more I look at it the more I want one. *


Yes I have. I think it will work just fine. The fact that the deck can stay on is a huge plus.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

So who has actually ordered the new JBjr for their Sears GT.

I’m dying to pull the trigger on this. From reading Kent’s link
it really does look like a capable tool. If there are any first hand
Sears JBjr experiences out there, please post what you think.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
The only one I know of that has it so far is Bob Z on GW. His was the donor tractor. As for me, I still can't decide which tractor to get it for. On the craftsman, It would have an atv winch to raise it and power dump to dump it. I could mount another attachment in the rear on the sleeve hitch, such as a tiller to break the ground, or a box scraper, or grader blade, or even have the mower on. This sounds pretty good, but of my two tractors the bolens is more heavy duty. On the bolens, when I add the hydraulic lift system, I'll have up and down pressure. I'll be able to lift the front of the tractor off the ground by dropping the plow blade for example. With the power dump option it adds 6" in height. Oh, and the bolens bucket comes in red! So the thing that's holding me up is, I can use 2 attachments at the same time on the craftsman, but not have any down pressure. The bolens is a stronger tractor, has locking differential, will have down pressure , but I can't use any other attachment at the same time. Oh and did I mention it comes in RED!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows

I think Paramed on GW said he ordered one, don’t know if
he got it or is using it.

I can definitely understand you dilemma.  Being able to use
ground breaking attachments and the JB at the same time would
make the JB much more effective. Having hydraulic down pressure
would also have a significant effect on its capability.

Of course you could set-up the GT with the ground breaking
attachment and set-up the Bolens with the JB and use them BOTH. :cheers:
After prepping the area with the GT, you just jump on the Bolens and dig away. :tractorsm 
The other thing to consider is the advantage of having the 
hydraulic down pressure for back-blade work, that would be a big plus. :thumbsup:

Yet another thing to consider is most of the JB work will be done in the
growing season, so the deck will probably be on the GT. It’s tuff to
imagine the GT with the Tiller on the back, the deck on the bottom and JB
on the front, with the Bolens sitting idle in the shed. :hide:

Well when you consider all these things, I don’t think any of them really matter. 
Forget everything I just mentioned and focus what really counts. 
artydanc Does it come in RED artydanc


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
The other plus to the bolens is the quick connect, 2 pins and a lift rod with a cotter pin, no brackets to mount and then remove for the snow blower. Down pressure on the rear attachments! I didn't think of that! OOoooooh RED!!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

See I told ya…

If you focus on the BIG STUFF and don’t let all that 
minutiae get in the way, the path becomes crystal clear.

:flamedevi Sometimes seeing RED is a good thing !! :flamedevi


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I was on the verge of ordering the Johnny Bucket Jr, but when I learned that there was no provision to allow you to push down on the bucket I decided to look into the feasibility of installing an electric linear actuator instead of the winch. I think John is a great guy, but so far he's sounded kinda negative towards the idea. I don't know if it's the cost of the actuator that bothers him, or if there just isn't any way to adapt it.
My problem is that I have a major need for it right now, but can't see spending that much money for a bucket without the down-force feature. John and Bob seem to think you do not need the down force. But, every time I've operated any kind of front-bucket machine, the down-force was absolutely necessary.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

sixchows
I don't know anything about a Bolens but I'd check the front spindles and the steering gear box. I'd probably go with the heavier of the two. I was going to build a front end loader for mine and decided the steering gear is a bit weak with a load on the front. 

Although down pressure is nice and would be some help I'm not sure it's necessary. I have a bucket on my GT3000 that I built and the down pressure isn't all that much help. If the material is loose you likely won't have much trouble filling the bucket. If it's hard that's another matter. I made linkage from my sleeve hitch and lift the bucket with that....


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Pete,
The difference between the bolens and the craftsman is like night and day. While the bolens is only a 10hp vs. the 22hp in the craftsman, the design and ruggedness is way beyond the craftsman. The bolens 1050 I have had an optional johnson front end loader available for it back in 1967. Other options were post hole diggers and trenchers, real heavy duty stuff. These tractors were actually called compact tractors in the sales literature. I have no doubt about a JBJr on the front of it. On the other hand, I really like my craftsman, it does anything I ask of it, but given the choice, I think I would have to pick the bolens. It has a cast iron rear with locking differential and plenty of traction with its 3spd dual range transaxle. I've never even used wheel weights on it only chains for snowblowing, and doesn't even need chains for ground engaging work with the turf tires. And at 37years old still runs and looks new, not sure where the craftsman will be in 37years. Do you have down pressure on the bucket you built? The thing that worries me about the craftsman is the spindles and center pivot on the axle. Have you noticed any problems? How much weight can you carry in the bucket? The other reason I'm having trouble deciding on which tractor to use is that I don't know if I want to work the bolens that hard or kind of keep like a collector's item. The mounting is much simpler on the bolens also, just two pins under the axle and a lift rod to the lift arm, the craftsman has a hitch frame that gets bolted to the tractor, and must be unbolted to use anything else on the front, not really a big deal I guess but still something to consider.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

sixchows,

As I suspected, the Bolens is much more of a 'real tractor' than the GT and if it was designed for a front end loader the spindles and steering would handle the little bucket. I considered making heavier spindles for mine but after looking at the steering gear decided it would be hard on it and changed my mind. When the bucket is loaded with rock or dirt you can feel it steering harder. The center pivot pin isn't greaseable and I'm sure the extra weight would wear it out sooner also. Having said that, it does work pretty well especially for light duty work. I mostly use it for hauling creek rock patching the driveway and wood chips. Hauled lots of buckets of apples with it too and what a real back saver. I haven't had it on the GT since I got the Bobcat. 

I've made several sizes of these buckets and the one I use on the front is 40" wide and yes it has down pressure. I really don't know how much weight I've had in it but it will haul a load of creek gravel or dirt OK. It was hard to lift with the hand lever and that's why I got the electric lift. If the material is loose it will load the bucket pretty full. If it's hard the digging is tough. I built a ripper for the sleeve hitch and just loosen the dirt up and it loads easily. The buckets work super for what they were made for but will never dig like a dozer or Bobcat...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Pete
How did you give it down pressure? Did you notice any real wear in the front end or did it just "feel" like it? I know the snowblower weighs in at 295# and the JBJr is 75# + 200# capacity so only 275#, but how do you really know what the weight of the load is? You know I didn't even think about the steering gear, at first just thought about the spindles and later the pivot point was mentioned by someone upgrading their spindles.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

aegt5000

I got mine ordered last week (Non-power dump), I have talked to John on the phone to confirm payment and am waiting on shipment confirmation and a UPS tracking number.

I have added Lug tire to the GT5000 and have an old Brinly chisel plow/cultivator I will use as counter weight and to break up the ground I want to work.

I will be reworking the driveway and spreading 2 loads of either washed river rock or recycled concrete, I am leaning to the recycled concrete due to it kind of locks together when packed.

Bob


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

MGM
I'd like to see some pics of your setup when you get it. I'm still not clear on the operation of a "non powered dump".


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

MGM..

Sounds like your ready to put it to use from the get go.
I think the chisel plow / JB combo will be a lot more effective
than the JB alone. 

Don’t forget to post some before and after pics as well as pics
of your JB set-up.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

sixchows
I haven't noticed any real wear yet but have probably only used it 25 hours or so with the bucket. When the bucket is full of dirt, rock, cement blocks or other heavy things I can definately feel it steering harder especially on on uneven ground when the front wheel rolls over a rock or something. Nothing I do here is hardly ever on a smooth surface. I really don't have any idea of the actual weight with the bucket loaded. 

I gave it down pressure buy building a counter shaft on the back attached to the sleeve hitch. I ran a linkage rod from there under the tractor to raise and lower the bucket and dozer blade. The mower deck must be off but I wouldn't want it on doing dirt work anyway. I could remake the spindles and center pivot without any problems but the steering I'm not gunna mess with. Last fall I was considering making a electric over hydraulic lift for it and could tilt the bucket also but those units are pretty expensive and I haven't found a good place to buy them in bulk. I've just got it with a trip on the bucket now and there's nothing wrong with it. 

Believe me, it does a GREAT job with loose material and saves LOTS of hand work. I just decided not to wear the GT out any sooner than necessary. I got to much dirt work to do so I got the Bobcat.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Pete,
Seems you're quite the inventor!! Very interesting idea with the counterweight. Yea, I think cement blocks would be kinda heavy, but nice to know it can handle it.


----------

